# Rma Netzteil auch defekt ?



## Matz (4. April 2021)

Hallo Be quiet- Team,

mir wurde auf Kulanz während der Garantie ein DPP 11 850 Watt (Sicherung derWohnung löste beim einschalten aus) getauscht.
Da ich im Homeoffice tätig bin kaufte ich mir inzwischen ein DP 12 850W.
Rechner läuft einwandfrei.

Jetzt traf das auf Kulanz getauschte Netzteil von Euch bei mir ein. (Es wurde von 850 W auf 1000 W Eurerseits getauscht)

Dieses verkaufte ich originalverpackt und eingeschweisst bei Ebay.

Gestern Abend forderte der Käufer eine Rückabwicklung ein, da das Netzteil beim ersten einschalten die Sicherung der Wohnung ebenfalls auslöste..

Ich weiss jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht was ich machen soll...

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Albatros1 (4. April 2021)

Ich


----------



## Taskmaster (20. April 2021)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es dir jetzt noch hilft, aber das von dir beschriebene Problem tritt gerne auf, wenn sich Geräte einen zu hohen Einschaltstrom genehmigen und dann bspw. auf gealterte (oder zu empfindliche) Sicherungen (in deinem Haussicherungskasten) treffen.
Das führt dazu, dass die Sicherung fliegt, sobald man den Netzschalter (oder den Kippschalter einer vorgeschalteten Steckerleiste) umlegt.

Das Problem ist gar nicht so selten (Geräte wie günstige Staubsauger oder HiFi-Anlagen ärgern gerne ähnlich), weshalb es auch durchaus möglich ist, dass du bei deinem Verkauf zufällig jemanden mit einer ähnlichen Konstellation erwischt hast.

Für das Problem gibt es unterschiedliche Lösungen:

a) einen Elektriker rufen, der den Sicherungskasten überholt/neu bestückt
b) ein anderes Netzteil kaufen, das sich per Design weniger rücksichtslos verhält und einen geringeren Einschaltstrom benötigt (hilft dir natürlich beim Verkauf des Austauschnetzteils nicht weiter)
c) einen Einschaltstrombegrenzer kaufen (gibt es quasi in jedem Elektrofachhandel oder auch auf Amazon) und vor das Netzteil setzen.


----------

